# Deanvtec Vs Triumph 675 special edition



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

I had this stunning special edition Triumph 675 to detail, it was in phantom black. I spent most of the day on it, I just couldn't help myself being a bike enthusiast aswell.

The bike arrived and was looking very dirty, tired and a bit grey..




























So out with all the appropriate bits and pieces, I had the bike set up using a paddock stand, products used for the wash stage are..

Chem guys bug and tar remover
VP warm citrus degreaser, rinsed then
VP snow foam for 5mins then rinsed
Chem guys maxi suds and 3 bucket method with an extra bucket for all the brushes..





































Brakes were cleaned using WURTH'S dedicated brake cleaner..










Bike was then dryed using autobrites new drying towels and as always with bikes my compressor to blow all water and moisture from all switches, electrics, nooks and crannies..




























Had a look over the bike with the brinkmann and halogen lights as the sun was not going to come out today showing some not so nice swirls and marring..



















Started correcting the tail/seat unit using a small yellow 3m pad and menzerna 85rd yeilding great results after 2 passes..

Before..










After..










Before..










During..










After..










Took some ptg readings earlier in the day..










Before..










During..










And again after 2 passes using Menz 85 rd..










Lower fairing..










After..










Before..










After..










Before..










After..










The triumph is now starting to look stunning and ultra reflective..



















Now the screen really was looking worse for wear..










After just one pass..










Before..










After 2 passes with just a few rds's remaining..










Now onto the other side..




























All hard to reach places were corrected as best a possible by hand.
Chain was cleaned and waxed using castrol chain wax..










All metal work was polished using britemax twin metal cleaners..

50/50..










After..










Old wheel weight glue..










Removed using AS tar and glue remover..










Bottom of shock and engine cleaned using WD40, and Girlfriends toothbrush..










Once all the other bits and pieces were finished, it was time to apply some protection opened up my new case of...



















Blackfires Wet Diamond All Finish sealant is awesome imo on bikes, its so easy on and off and leaves a superb protective finish. I applied one coat of this leaving the finally finished article, due to the low light and my poor camera skills the pics do not do it justice, the metallic in the paint was the best ive seen from anything that has been factory painted, it had gold, silver, red and purple flecks in it which we found out that night when the owner picked up the bike. The only factory paint to come close to me for metallic flake was a lexus Isf in metallic red..






















































































































I absolutley fell in love with this bike and really enjoyed this detail.
The owner came over that night to pick the bike up and was over the moon with it, stating he had never seen the bike look that good and even picking up the bike new it never looked as good as it does now. Surfice to say the bike sold straight away! Bingo job done.

All comments welcome.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Lovely work, nice to see some bikes getting a detail too...

:thumb:


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Lovely work, nice to see some bikes getting a detail too...
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks bud:thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

hard to make a bike look nice, but thats stunning :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Bikes are small but definately not easier to detail. Great work:thumb:


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Stunning work there mate, great to see something other than a car I must admit :thumb:

Top job


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Stunning work but but I dont quite see what is 'special edition' about it? A set of Pazzo levers and Stomp grip pads make it 'non standard' but apart form that it looks bog standard.

Why choose chain wax aswell? It's known to trap moisture in the chain links prematurely ending the life of chains due to rust. Much better to use something like Wurths Dry chain lube.


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Awesome!

I love 2 wheels Detail! I'ts very rare on my country


----------



## blueclouduk (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent results - bike paintwork is a bit scarey for me, always seems a little too delicate for any machinery.

I trust the owner collected the bike with a van or trailer - especially as the tax is out of date and the slightly less than legal numberplate.


----------



## daves2rs (May 7, 2007)

Excellent correction work and a very glossy finish.

Triumph are excellent bikes.


----------



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

My bike needs doing. Tryed doing it by hand but i think i will get somebody to give it a proper correction.

Chunk, Was/are you the same person from the Nest?.

Luke


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

PLuKE said:


> My bike needs doing. Tryed doing it by hand but i think i will get somebody to give it a proper correction.
> 
> Chunk, Was/are you the same person from the Nest?.
> 
> Luke


Yep:thumb:


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

chunkytfg said:


> Stunning work but but I dont quite see what is 'special edition' about it? A set of Pazzo levers and Stomp grip pads make it 'non standard' but apart form that it looks bog standard.
> 
> Why choose chain wax aswell? It's known to trap moisture in the chain links prematurely ending the life of chains due to rust. Much better to use something like Wurths Dry chain lube.


Thanks,

The 'special edition' Triumph did is nearly the same as standard apart from a few extras and a different paintjob, as you will know most other bike manufacturers also sometimes introduce 'special editions' into there range like suzuki for instance with the GSX'R which usually has a slightly different paint scheme and a yoshi can or a set of arrow pipes, I agree it hardly makes them special to us but to the person buying it they obviously love it and find it special enough.

Having had bikes most of my life Ive used most Chain lubes, I also have the Wurths dry chain lube which I do find excellent but also have others in my range which to me are equally good. Ive used Castrols chain wax for about 6 years on my R1, This bike has done 14600 miles of fast road use, countless trackdays and about 20 days lapping the nordschliefe and is still on the original chain! It has never rusted and doesn't or hasn't for me held moisture in and caused the chain to rust. 
I always dry a chain properly with use of a compressor if I can before reapplying any chain lube.
I wouldn't use any products on customers vehicles/Bikes that I wouldn't use on mine and trust 100% unless they have specified to use something else. :thumb:


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

blueclouduk said:


> Excellent results - bike paintwork is a bit scarey for me, always seems a little too delicate for any machinery.
> 
> I trust the owner collected the bike with a van or trailer - especially as the tax is out of date and the slightly less than legal numberplate.


Cheers,

The difference you can make when machine polishing a bike is immense as long as you do so safely. The results I got with this bike were all with a finishing polish and a polishing/finishing pad.
I belive the owner had forgotten to put his latest tax disc in. And yup he collected it in a van. :thumb:


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

daves2rs said:


> Excellent correction work and a very glossy finish.
> 
> Triumph are excellent bikes.


Thanks bud.

I must admit I have owned alot of bikes and have never been a fan of triumph until now, I fell in love this bike and the finish was up there with most Jap bikes and had by far the best paint finish of any bike I have worked on, if I was in the market for a 600cc bike then I'd seriously consider one of these.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice one Dean, a big difference the machine polishing has made.:thumb:


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Gleammachine said:


> Nice one Dean, a big difference the machine polishing has made.:thumb:


Cheers Rob.:thumb:


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

Stunning.

Amazing turn around on those calipers with that WURTH gear.

These bikes are very thin. Nice!


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Tom_O said:


> Stunning.
> 
> Amazing turn around on those calipers with that WURTH gear.
> 
> These bikes are very thin. Nice!


Cheers Tom,

Wurth Brake cleaner is great stuff indeed and makes a good easy job of cleaning those calipers.
Your right the 675 is a very thin bike.:thumb:


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Wow,what a big diffrence,what a bike.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Deanvtec said:


> Thanks,
> 
> The 'special edition' Triumph did is nearly the same as standard apart from a few extras and a different paintjob, as you will know most other bike manufacturers also sometimes introduce 'special editions' into there range like suzuki for instance with the GSX'R which usually has a slightly different paint scheme and a yoshi can or a set of arrow pipes, I agree it hardly makes them special to us but to the person buying it they obviously love it and find it special enough.
> 
> ...


Fair enough about the chain wax. you obviously make 100% sure the chain is dry first. alot of people just wash the bike and chuck on lube and away they go.

As for the Special edition bit. the only special edition the Daytona has ever come in is a limited edition of 160 in the UK and they are white:thumb:


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

chunkytfg said:


> Fair enough about the chain wax. you obviously make 100% sure the chain is dry first. alot of people just wash the bike and chuck on lube and away they go.
> 
> As for the Special edition bit. the only special edition the Daytona has ever come in is a limited edition of 160 in the UK and they are white:thumb:


The model I did is a limited edition or abroad was a special edition....

http://www.motorcycle.com/specs/triumph/sport/2008/daytona/675-special-edition.html

http://www.motorcyclenews.com/MCN/bikesforsale/searchresults/detail/?R=NXGN-1915504

:thumb:


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice bike
Great job:thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

That turned out great, Dean! :thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Deanvtec said:


> The model I did is a limited edition or abroad was a special edition....
> 
> http://www.motorcycle.com/specs/triumph/sport/2008/daytona/675-special-edition.html
> 
> ...


fair enough. my mistake:thumb:

got to laugh at the fact it is limited edition just by having different colour wheels!!:lol:


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

chunkytfg said:


> fair enough. my mistake:thumb:
> 
> got to laugh at the fact it is limited edition just by having different colour wheels!!:lol:


No worries, soo many bikes soo many manufacturers selling anything these days with a set of cans as "special or Limited edition". 
Must admit though with the different paintscheme, pazzo levers and a few extra bits that come with this edition it did look really great in the flesh and thats coming from me who didn't really like triumph until I detailed this one.:thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

It does look great i will admit.

I prefer white unfaired triumphs myself though










My old bike which i sold a couple of months ago and still regret!


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

chunkytfg said:


> It does look great i will admit.
> 
> I prefer white unfaired triumphs myself though
> 
> ...


That looks great, what have you bought now?


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Stunning stuff. I don't think I would like to detail bikes with all those intricate areas and oily bits:thumb:

Top work though, I take my hat off to you


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Planet Man said:


> Stunning stuff. I don't think I would like to detail bikes with all those intricate areas and oily bits:thumb:
> 
> Top work though, I take my hat off to you


Thanks bud,

Once you get used to doing bikes there not to bad, i enjoy doing them especially when the paint corrects nicely with finishing polish. Wish they was all like that.lol:thumb:


----------



## MV Owner (Nov 5, 2008)

That looks absolutely stunning Dean. It must be very tricky detailing a bike and the finish you have got is absolutely superb. The depth and gloss you have bought out in the paintwork is absolutely first class and a stunning write up too!!!!


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

MV Owner said:


> That looks absolutely stunning Dean. It must be very tricky detailing a bike and the finish you have got is absolutely superb. The depth and gloss you have bought out in the paintwork is absolutely first class and a stunning write up too!!!!


Thanks alot.:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Great finish and attention to detail on the hard to reach areas.

Robbie


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Cheers Robbie.:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great Stuff - always nice to see a Bike on here :thumb:


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Cheers bud.:thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Very rewarding work and well worth every minute.

Awesome looking bike BTW

:thumb:


----------

